# Vampire themed novel, American Blood, now 99 cents



## gmholde (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello my fellow authors, readers, and mortal beings:

Updated Information: I've put the kindle version of this novel at 99 cents up through the end of the year.

Updated information: I've included a new cover to this post on 9/16/09. Also, the print edition is currently at several mainstream media outlets and in the review pipeline.

Below is the original post from August 09:

I am about to shamelessly self promote my novel that is available on Amazon's Kindle...

...still with me? Excellent.

As the subject title indicates my novel is about these three things. Some people might think this is merely a vampire novel--and the market is up to its neck with fangs at the moment--but in reality it's more about how the last administration might have treated a vampire and what might they have used one for. If there was ever an administration that would have offered a vampire a job it was Bush/Cheney, with a strong emphasis on Cheney.

I am a biochemist and have worked in various drug manufacturing labs for seventeen years. I have drawn on my education and work experience to give vampires--actually a single vampire--a fresh treatment as to their origins and the science behind their abilities and apparent immortality.

And if you're still with me...my novel is: American Blood: A Vampire's Story







$0.99











Here's the description:

_She was born human, became a leper, and while a mining slave of the Roman Empire she touched a strange stone that transformed her into the world's first vampire. That was over nineteen hundred years ago and the American government is tracking her.

Here is the story of an administration during its eighth and final year in office looking for a way to salvage its legacy by finding and killing the world's most wanted terrorist. For seven years America has failed to accomplish this mission and now, desperate and beset by scandal, the government hatches a covert plan to capture, and then coerce, the world's first vampire into locating and killing the Sheikh.

The government's lead researcher, a competent molecular biologist, begins to uncover the secrets of this beautiful and deadly creature. But as his research moves forward he discovers that instead of finding a remorseless killer driven to feed on humankind, the female vampire is a being who desires companionship and love.

It is when they are sent to the Pashtun Belt on the mission to find and assassinate the Sheikh that the researcher and the vampire, facing death, make the ultimate sacrifice for each other._

The novel is adult science fiction with elements of political misconduct and--dare I say it?--interspecies romance. Relax, by interspecies I mean between a human and a vampire, nothing more. As far as adult content there are two scenes where the female vampire is engaing in, or has engaged in, sex with humans. These scenes are not overtly graphic and help us understand the difficulties--dangers?--that are involved when a human participates in sexual activities with a being that sees us as food. These scenes have an element of humor, although one scene is decidedly dark humor.

I would be happy to answer any questions about myself or the novel. Regardless of whether anyone who reads this shameful post purchases the novel I do hope everyone enjoys the remaining summer.

Thanks for reading this,

Gregory Holden


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This book was an Honorable Mention on my blog!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> This book was an Honorable Mention on my blog!


Then do you have a link and price for it?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't seem to get Linkmaker to find anything for me these days. LOL

http://www.amazon.com/AMERICAN-BLOOD-Vampires-Story-ebook/dp/B002KMJSJK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1250896704&sr=1-1


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

This is the weirdest book description I've ever read!

But intriguing... oh so intriguing!  

I purchased it, of course!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

No way I could pass this one up.  Bought it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Other than the first few in Rice's vampire series, I'm not at all a fan of vampire books, but this one just sounds too... weird... to miss.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought it too. I am not sure when I will read it.


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm a huge Vampire lit fan - so this will be one of the books when I get my Kindle.  (I should be able to order it in less than two weeks now!)


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought it too.


----------



## gmholde (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I did add the link to my original post for the novel as requested by scarlet...either the cover image or the link will take you to the product page on Amazon where you can see the reviews (2 so far) and if you are interested, download a sample which gives the first two chapters and part of the third.

I want to thank everyone for their interest,

Gregory Holden


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Sounds interesting enough that's for sure. I do have one question tho..... is it full of politics and Bush/Cheney bashing?


----------



## gmholde (Aug 14, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> Sounds interesting enough that's for sure. I do have one question tho..... is it full of politics and Bush/Cheney bashing?


Hello evpseeker,

Politics are an important element of the story, but only as far as it is the decisions of politicians that move the story along. The novel isn't kind to either side of the aisle...and although the previous administration provided inspiration, neither Bush nor Cheney are named characters. In fact, the only time's their names are mentioned is when giving them credit for a specific quote that each has made at the beginning of two of the novel's chapters.

Do these two quotes qualify as bashing? My answer is only that the quotes came out of thier own mouths and were recorded by the media.

The central element is really the relationship that evolves between the scientist and the female vampire. The growth of their relationship is a direct result of the external forces acting upon the female...mainly the government wanting to use her to acheive an end.

Thanks for the question,

Gregory Holden


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Gregory. I asked because I don't care for politics at all but I do like good vampire stories.  

Best of luck with your book sales.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds intriguing.  I've downloaded a sample!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I dl'd a sample; sounds very interesting


----------



## gmholde (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello all!

I hope everyone has been enjoying their Kindles.  

Just a quick note that my novel, American Blood, is now priced at 99 cents through the end of this year.  Details about the novel can be found in the original post.  For those who have already read this story I hope you found it entertaining, and for those who purchase it in the future I again, hope you find it entertaining, and for those who are not interested, well, then I hope you do find other novels that are, and I'm going to say it again, entertaining.

Enjoy the coming holidays!

Gregory Holden


----------

